# Pipe Rack.... New Design....



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

_I have had many requests to come up with something for the Pipe Smoking Brothers....._

_I think I have come up with something that will be both functional and look great!...... Plus, it can be modified to hold as many tobacco bins as you desire...._

_The example that I drafted was designed to accommodate four blends.... Haven't built it yet... but, I have built the tobacco bin... as I roll my own cigs and use it for that....

Removable tobacco storage units, and able to display 6 pipes, 7 if you want to include one to set on top of the shelf over the accessory drawers._

_Overall dimensions of the base are shown.... add on 8-1/2" for the tobacco storage unit for an overall 28" x 16" x 15-1/2". Can be modified to suit your needs.... _

_Tobacco Storage Units are 6" x 6" x 8-1/2" and the unit shown is holding 6 ounces of premium tobacco._

_Available in Cherry, Walnut, Maple, Honey Locust, Oak or exotics...._


----------



## Machurtado (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm digging on that what's the price point going to be?


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Machurtado said:


> I'm digging on that what's the price point going to be?


Thanks. I'm thinking $500 using local hardwoods..... plus s/h.... See how that works out.....


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Love the idea and the design concept.

My $.02:
- Most pipe smokers (especially those looking to spend $500 on a quality, hand-made piece like this) don't leave blends open in wood boxes. Humidified or not. Now, show me a design that allows for a few a 1/2 pint mason jars and I'm hooked!
- Many of us have more than 6 "show-off" pipes, which your piece could highlight. If there were more room.
- Speaking of highlighting. . .since you are custom making racks/cabinets, why not add LED backlighting? Not a consideration in the cigar world, but it could be a cool addition to a top-tier pipe cabinet.
- Counter space, as a pipe smoker, is often at a premium. . .maybe think about a design made to mount on a wall?

Best, 
Dave


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

A beautiful design, but from the practicality standpoint, I'd have to go with Dave's suggestions. I'd never use the boxes, except to stare at that beautiful grain! Maybe a drop front chamber for storing jars? Remember: we're not as classy as the cigar smokers...


----------



## Blue Raccoon (Mar 13, 2011)

FWIW, I like it. I don't think it's made to display a huge collection or mason jars. I'm guessing it would be for 'on deck' pipes and tobaccos in a nice man cave, desk, etc..


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the comments.... at this point, it's just an idea. 
I roll my own cigarettes and the box works great for tobacco storage for me.... was just thinking through some designs....
Appreciate all the input...


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

$500 is way more then I could blow on a pipe rack but damn it does look so pretty.
I also like the incorporation of a tobacco storage idea but not a fan of the wooden boxes. An idea that comes to mind is make the space where the four boxes are into a small cabinet. A hinged door that could open upwards with room for four jars would be nice.


----------

